# Best age to spay



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

I will be picking up my female cockapoo in 17 days time (so excited!!) but having only ever really know male dogs, at what age should I get her spayed?

I read somewhere that I should wait until she has had one season, when will this happen? And what are the benefits of waiting until then?

All advice welcome!

Lottie x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Hi,

There are a fair few threads on here discussing the right time to spay.... There is no right answer. Maybe I'm wrong, but I'd say the majority of members on here had their dogs spayed Pre first season ie around the 6 month mark. 

I had Molly spayed post first season and she came into season at 6 months which is quite early as some can not go into season til after a year old. 

It's entirely up to you, seek advice from your vet and decide what suits both your pup and you as a family. 

Sometimes the pups take the matter into their own hands and come onto season before you've decided (!) so you then need to wait at least 3 months post season to have them spayed. 

You'll make the right decision whichever you choose 

If you type 'when to spay' into the search box on the left side of this page , You'll find several threads. 

xxx


----------



## flounder_1 (May 12, 2011)

I think you'll get very varying advice on this subject. My vet recommended spaying before first season at 6 months. I completely trust our vet so didn't hesitate in following her advice. I wasn't very keen on the idea of dealing with a season either so it suited me.

Others here I'm sure will give reasons to wait until after. I think you have to talk to your vet and see what they recommend, listen to all the advice here and then decide which is right for you. 

Whatever you choose will be fine for your dog and you and don't let anyone tell you different xx


----------

